# DU for idiots



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been on their website but i still can't figure out what is the procedure. I want internet and tv, not interested in landline. Apart from the cost of the subscription for the 2 are there any other costs involved? What is a decoder? Also, what is an aditional subscription? Does it mean for a second TV or for another set of programs?

Are there any Sci-Fi channels?  none i could recognize on the list

Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

DU yourself a favour if you have the choice, and go Etisalat instead. DU is woeful


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

We have...
Showtime - RUBBISH
DU Internet 2 MB - RUBBISH
LANDLINE - erm, too expensive to make a call...

Seriously tis all so expensive and shocking... but you have no choice really but to pay...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

best bet is to go to the mall and ask a du rep.

even the du people will tell you to go with satelite instead of them. least thats what they did for us. We have showtime and it sucks the big one. 5 million channels and only like 10 are in english. total waste of money. the only thing it gets used for is kids tv. once we get our stuff from the states we are going to close the account and just let the kids watch blurays and dvds. it will be cheaper. lol.

we have etisalat for internet and landline and both serve there purpose. no down time as of yet.


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> best bet is to go to the mall and ask a du rep.
> 
> even the du people will tell you to go with satelite instead of them. least thats what they did for us. We have showtime and it sucks the big one. 5 million channels and only like 10 are in english. total waste of money. the only thing it gets used for is kids tv. once we get our stuff from the states we are going to close the account and just let the kids watch blurays and dvds. it will be cheaper. lol.
> 
> we have etisalat for internet and landline and both serve there purpose. no down time as of yet.


Satelite meaning like Sky TV in the UK? Where do you get that from?

Prices are really scary! I could not believe how expensive the internet is!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

its called showtime. just like the channel showtime. but its a satelite company like sky. check thier website.

yep, very exspensive. Check with your company, my wifes company pays for it all accept the tv.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I live in a Du-only building... I only subscribed to the internet. I download all my TV programming or buy it on DVDs. The TV packages I have watched (Showtime and Orbit) has been rubbish and way too expensive to justify.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

agree...showtime is naff


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> agree...showtime is naff


Yes and I've said that b4 Showtime is boring but so is watching DVd's more than once, don't think the kids would be happy without it Big Dave, and the price comparison and quality is similar to Fox back home in Australia


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

someone at our work had a satalite dish installed, one of fee of like 2,000 DHS then nothing to pay. He gets thousands of channels!


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> someone at our work had a satalite dish installed, one of fee of like 2,000 DHS then nothing to pay. He gets thousands of channels!


Can you please ask him how he got it?


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah i'd be interested in knowing how he got that - the Etisilat rep told me that come buildings are DU, some are Etisilat, some have satellite installed in which case you can get the showtime box as a one off. Some have more than one of the above but you are limited by what building you have (if in an apartment)....

Quick question whilst waiting for StevieBoy to fill us in - if Showtime etc are so rubbish why dont you (is this possible and a good option?), just get high speed internet and then get a slingbox etc in the UK and watch TV all the time from there.......?


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

fianna said:


> Can you please ask him how he got it?


You can view thousands of free to air channels by installing a satellite dish and a receiver.

You will need to find the channel listings for the satellites you tune into but do not expect premium channels.

Examples of satellites:

Hotbird
Eurobird
Arabsat

There are literally hundreds orbiting the earth and are geostatic thus, at a given location you only have contact with specific satellites.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Slingbox is good, but you need to get the timing correct, ie to watch a programme thats on 8pm in UK its mid night here etc.. plus the internet here is extremely slow... I have looked into this, but think it is difficult...


----------



## dazk55 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ilive in a Du building (Palm) and the Internet is spot on, no probs at all even during the times when the sea cables were cut. (no I don't work for Du either).

The TV is errr okay............... but all the best stuff is on late at night, and currently Du set top boxes are not compatible with any recording devices (VHS / DVD / DVRs etc,) but they are working on it.
Unless someone knows where I can buy another set top box, that will view (de-code) Du signal but be compatible with recorders...??????????


----------

